# No online clipart displaying in Clip Art pane of Office 2007



## crosstrainer (Nov 11, 2010)

Office 2007 will not display any online clipart in the clipart pane when I search for it under "Insert, Clipart." For example, I searched for Thanksgiving clipart and came up with 1 graphic! The same thing occurred in Word, XL, and PPT.

However, when I open MS FrontPage and conduct the same search for clipart, I see the online graphics! 

I opened the Clipart Organizer in Word 07 and the Web Collections folder appears to be disabled (I can't click on the + to expand the folder). However, when I go through FrontPage, I can expand that same folder!!

Any idea what is happening?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Search "Everywhere", "All Media Types". I opened Clipart in Word and found 20 some Thanksgiving pics.


----------



## crosstrainer (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks. 

All choices on that pane are checked and I still get only 1 graphic. I have exited Word and repeated the search with the same results. Other search words have similar results. I have looked for some type of setting under Word Options off the Office Button menu but found nothing.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Start>Run> Unregister by: regsvr32 /u ole32.dll 
Re-register by: regsvr32 ole32.dll 
A bit off topic, but I loved Word Perfect's book of graphics. I decided what I wanted, inserted the proper disc and was ready to go.


----------



## kaushal_1655k (Nov 13, 2010)

How to Convert Number in excel as text


----------

